# EZ Test White Cocaine



## raverbby

could a mod please move this if it's in the wrong place. thanks.

EZ Test White Cocaine (a couple questions)

has anyone got this test and if so is it any good? 
is it easy to use?
is it reliable?
any info is much appreciated.

been getting really crap coke lately and i dont wanna waste another penny on it until i know for sure its decent.
i have never used any test for anything before so i am a bit wary wether or not to buy.


----------



## raverbby

i went ahead and got one anyway.
if anyone has any reviews ect. that would be great


----------



## zrawdog

wait so if how many times can one ez test white kit be used to test cocaine? is it just once, or a limited amount, or infinite?


----------



## Bearlove

Ive read that you can test cocaine using bleach - Ive been told that it give better results than the eztest (and obviously works out cheaper)

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=294496&highlight=cocaine+bleach

or just search the site  using "cocaine bleach"

Im just passing on information though - Ive never used this method to test coke so dont personally know if it works or not


----------



## Coolio

The bleach test is bs. There isn't enough documentation on what change in the reaction various diluents and cuts would cause for you to have any idea how accurate it is. Just as the Marquis reagent would be useless for testing MDMA if we weren't provided with a large table of color change expectations for a list of the other common adulterants. Without that list of data to back it up, your color test results aren't very useful.


----------



## Bearlove

^Ive no idea mate - just repeating what other cocaine users had said around the forums.   Theres a book called "the cocaine handbook" which seems to go into depth on the use of bleach as a testing kit / removing adulterants etc
Good luck


----------



## phase_dancer

The bleach test and the melting point test have been successfully used for many years. No, these won't tell you what the adulterant is, but its pretty damn hard to fool both tests.  For those interested, the handbook is available as a torrent.


----------



## captain codshit

The EZ test reacts to all caines, which means its not much use concidering no.1 adulterant in cocaine today (u.k) is benzocaine! Bleach test is better than EZ imo. It goes red for most of the repress crap thats about here atm. Real cocaine slowly swirls in white to the bottom. Anything floating on top is not cocaine, thats all you really need to know..

Read LeJunk's posts about cocaine purification, he is an absolute genius and the man to listen to when it comes to cocaine! 

So far the bleach test is the best test i've used when it comes top coke, and thats including EZ.


----------



## Secobarbital

Can anyone tell me anything else on this, is anyone experienced at using this test, can they provide anything on the color changes? I'm trying to gather some information on this subject out of curiosity. Haven't found much in searches.


----------



## SBT1904

i ordered a tester from eztest.com and havent received anything yet from them its going on over a month now? does anyone have a good way to contact them?


----------



## easy e

Hi All,
we have just released a couple of new tests for Cocaine!
the first one is a test for (now) common adulterants in cocaine such as levamisole, phenacetine and ephedrine; cocaine itself does not react with this test. 
Also, we've relaunched our Cocaine Purity Test (formerly known as EZ Test White): add 20 mg of sample to the test and you'll have a semi-quantitative result within seconds! This one does not react to other -caines.
for more info check: www.eztest.com or www.testyourcocaine.com
grtz,
EZ Test


----------



## curiouscharlie

it says on the eztest cocaine purity kit that it is insensitive to cuts such as mannitol,does this mean these will give a false positive or that they will have no effect?is there any research chemicals or cocaine analogs that will cause false positive or is this kit more accurate than the previous cocaine kits that give a positive result from any chemical in the caine family,is methyl benzoate the chemical that this kit measures to give you the purity of the powder been tested?


----------



## easy e

Hi,
this means that it doesn't react to aduterants. It reacts to cocaine only. We haven't found anything that produces a false positive with this test yet.


----------



## 2tiece

I ordered on of these test to test my stuff the next time because alot of people been ripping each other off!! But when i got my kit in the mail it was in 5 different bags!! All different postal company's!!! Does anyone no why that would be


----------

